# Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI



## Cyberghost (May 11, 2016)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/289070/header.jpg?t=1462979181
​
Originally created by legendary game designer Sid Meier, Civilization is a turn-based strategy game in which you attempt to build an empire to stand the test of time. Become Ruler of the World by establishing and leading a civilization from the Stone Age to the Information Age. Wage war, conduct diplomacy, advance your culture, and go head-to-head with history’s greatest leaders as you attempt to build the greatest civilization the world has ever known. 

Civilization VI offers new ways to engage with your world: cities now physically expand across the map, active research in technology and culture unlocks new potential, and competing leaders will pursue their own agendas based on their historical traits as you race for one of five ways to achieve victory in the game. 

EXPANSIVE EMPIRES:
See the marvels of your empire spread across the map like never before. Each city spans multiple tiles so you can custom build your cities to take full advantage of the local terrain. 

ACTIVE RESEARCH:
Unlock boosts that speed your civilization’s progress through history. To advance more quickly, use your units to actively explore, develop your environment, and discover new cultures. 

DYNAMIC DIPLOMACY:
Interactions with other civilizations change over the course of the game, from primitive first interactions where conflict is a fact of life, to late game alliances and negotiations. 

COMBINED ARMS:
Expanding on the “one unit per tile” design, support units can now be embedded with other units, like anti-tank support with infantry, or a warrior with settlers. Similar units can also be combined to form powerful “Corps” units. 

ENHANCED MULTIPLAYER:
In addition to traditional multiplayer modes, cooperate and compete with your friends in a wide variety of situations all designed to be easily completed in a single session. 

A CIV FOR ALL PLAYERS:
Civilization VI provides veteran players new ways to build and tune their civilization for the greatest chance of success. New tutorial systems introduce new players to the underlying concepts so they can easily get started.

Source: STEAM

​


----------



## icebags (May 11, 2016)

and gandhiji is back again, with a smiley face !


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2016)

Pre-Order price set at Rs.2499/-

It will be a while before I can get this one. Oh well better play Civ-5 instead


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2016)

hoping for 50% off at summer sale. Though its highly unlikely...


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2016)

icebags said:


> and gandhiji is back again, with a smiley face !



non violent approach

WITH NUKES..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2016)

Piyush said:


> hoping for 50% off at summer sale. Though its highly unlikely...


Don't expect much before the winter(or spring) sale.


----------



## icebags (May 13, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> non violent approach
> 
> WITH NUKES..



more smiles, more nukes and genocides !


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2016)

Its the only game where I played against India and Ghandhi attacked me in my face when I was minding my own business.


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2016)

yah when it comes to civ trailer, gandhiji smiling face has similar meaning as this : 

*img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121016210028/fmrw/images/6/6c/U-Mad-Bro.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 15, 2016)

​


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2016)

Extremely limited Civilization VI 25th Anniversary Edition goes on sale today. Just 20000 copies worldwide. Collectors - alert!

*i.imgur.com/wZoHZTR.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh no worries. None of us are collector at all. We are fine as long as game comes at cheap.


----------



## 007 (Aug 26, 2016)

Me too but with the exception for Blizzard alone. 

Anyways, the Civ 6 one has already been sold out of Amazon US. Will go out of stock with others shortly. A friend has ordered to India so I should be able to post some first hand pics once it reaches after release.


----------



## icebags (Aug 26, 2016)

^ what was the price tag for this ?


----------



## 007 (Aug 27, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ what was the price tag for this ?


$89.99 MSRP

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 27, 2016)

007 said:


> $89.99 MSRP
> 
> Sent from my RN3


Too costly for my liking.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 18, 2016)

*cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steamcommunity/public/images/clans/25030453/56225adedf4a97097f04edd913eceaf4aae9c7e6.jpg​


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2016)

LOL they are releasing it like it has some big MP and $hit at the start. Reality is, most of the players will be playing several rounds offline to get used to the new systems.


----------



## icebags (Oct 20, 2016)

i heard some people played this mp via emails.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 21, 2016)

I am sorry, what ??


----------



## icebags (Oct 21, 2016)

its basically you make a turn, then send the file by mail to you co-player, and wait till they finish their turn and mail you back.



Spoiler



from Steam Community :: Guide :: &quot;Play By Email&quot; Using Google Driv

Play by Email - Overview
The "Play by Email" Option allows a host to create a game with friends he intends to play with online without being actively connected to each other during the course of play.

You will need to select the terrain, conditions of victory, and other game options. Prior to launching the game you will need to determine who will be playing and what civilization they will use during the course of the game. This initial player setup will also determine order of play.

After all the details are collected the game is launched with the host setting an Administrator Password as well as their player password.

Each player on their first turn will set a password or leave it blank for no password. The password helps protect from players accidentally going out of turn. If you are running a game with more than two players I recommend everyone setting passwords.

Once the host makes their first turn, CIV 3 will prompt the host to save and quit along as inform him who is next to take their turn.

*At the end of each player turn the process continues as players make their move save the game and pass along the .SAV file of their Play by Email game.*

This guide will show you how to set up a single file using the sharing features of Google Drive and the local mount point for those that have Google Drive installed on their PC. 


Multiplayer Set Up
Just as with creating any game you will need to set up the map options and conditions for victory. The only tasks different here is setting up the participants that will be playing. You will need to sort out how people pick their civilizations, but once sorts you will need to collect the following information from participants:

    Name
    Formal Name
    Noun
    Adjective
    Title
    Civilization


Keep in mind the turn order will be determined by how the order the players are entered. So be sure to sort out a way to order the players. I prefer to place this in order of those that get their information back to me the quickest. The Host will always go first.
Hosting the .SAV file on Google Drive
After the host plays their first turn they will be prompted to create the first save file of the game.

The easiest method to upload the .SAV file to Google Drive is for those that use Google Drive installed on their PC. they will be able to save the .SAV file directly to their synced Google Drive directory usually located at the following example directory:

c:/users/user_name/GoogleDrive

Tip: You can change the default location of the Drive folder. Do you want to know more?[gappstips.com]

Its recommended that you create a new folder within Google Drive to save the .SAV file.

Alternatively, the host can save the filer to their desktop (which is recommended considering the default save location is deep within the Steam application directory tree) which can then be uploaded to Google Drive using a browser. Be sure to create the new folder as well.[i.imgur.com]

Once uploaded to Google Drive you can then share the .SAV file with the participating players. The best method to do this is to share the folder you just created for the .SAV file.

Sharing via Browser:

    Select Folder to Share[i.imgur.com]
    Click on Share Button[i.imgur.com]
    Invite Participating Players
    Set Permission to "Can Edit"
    Click "Done"


Once shared, by default, the participants will be notified that a file has been shared with them. Without further effort through the browser files can be downloaded and uploaded to this directory.

The next step will explain how these participants can set the main game file to appear in their local Google Drive directory on their PC.
Syncing .SAV file from Google Drive to Local PC
Once a Google Drive folder is shared with you, you can set the .SAV file in that directory to appear in the Locally Synced Good Drive folder on your PC.

Google was nice enough to lay out these instructions.

These instructions are as simple as taking an item from the "Shared with you" folder and dragging it over "My Drive"[i.imgur.com]

After this is done, you will see "My Drive" in gray text[i.imgur.com] next to the folder shared with you.

If you have a locally synced Google Drive Folder this directory will now appear there.

Saves you make to the Google Drive folder will now appear for everyone the folder is shared for.
Recommendations and Tips
1. Pick a method to communicate who has the next turn. In casual settings with friends a small email chain is effective, have participants Reply All when they have completed their turn.

2. Host should save a backup copy of the .SAV file after every round completes. This will prevent the inevitable user error that results in the game file being destroyed in the synced folder.

3. Sync entire folder not individual file. This will allow you to have multiple saves of the game within the same directory.

4. Mark save files with the Year in the game. This will help keep track which file is the newest if multiple files exist. My friends have the habit of naming the current save file after the player that just completed their turn.

5. Set rules among participants of any time requirements for turns to be completed. If a player does not make their turn in that time, the host can log into their turn using the administrator password and make their turn for them.

6. If someone needs to be dropped from the game, the administrator password can be used to access their turn and disband all their cities and units.



civilization has been officially the slowest game ever.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2016)

godammit it


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2016)

icebags said:


> its basically you make a turn, then send the file by mail to you co-player, and wait till they finish their turn and mail you back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick.


----------



## 007 (Oct 23, 2016)

gameranand said:


> That is sick.


And lame. Those who play this way must be jobless to the core. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2016)

^ not like that actually, they make 2-3 turns a day, and mind their own work. but the game continues for couple of years.

and it requires quite a bit dedication.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2016)

007 said:


> And lame. Those who play this way must be jobless to the core.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



imagine playing xcom like that


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2016)

I am playing a game for crying out loud, not making a formal thingy that I have to email my moves and all. I'll rather play offline with Bots than this crap.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2016)

can anyone give brief tut for this game.. i dont understand a lot of things


----------



## 007 (Oct 24, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> imagine playing xcom like that


The aliens die automatically due to boredom and finally give up the invasion.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 25, 2016)

007 said:


> And lame. Those who play this way must be jobless to the core.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



4chan users come to mind.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2016)

007 said:


> The aliens die automatically due to boredom and finally give up the invasion.



Quite logical I must say.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2016)

I tried this game today. Dunno but I had to close it  after 15 turns or so. I was playing at 3rd difficulty from easiest (Prince or Warlord, I forgot). At that moment, I only had 1 scout and 1 warrior while Barbarians were producing Horseman, Pikeman already. Dunno what do their barbarian wives eat coz damn they were reproducing big boys real fast.

Also, I didnt like the new map exploration fog of war.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I tried this game today. Dunno but I had to close it  after 15 turns or so. I was playing at 3rd difficulty from easiest (Prince or Warlord, I forgot). At that moment, I only had 1 scout and 1 warrior while Barbarians were producing Horseman, Pikeman already. Dunno what do their barbarian wives eat coz damn they were reproducing big boys real fast.
> 
> Also, I didnt like the new map exploration fog of war.


Why you want that diet for yours ??


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Why you want that diet for yours ??



I wanna make some bad boys also. Too bad my Cleopatra was very underwhelming.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I wanna make some bad boys also. Too bad my Cleopatra was very underwhelming.



I wasn't exactly talking about diet for your game units.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2016)

Piyush said:


> I tried this game today. Dunno but I had to close it  after 15 turns or so. I was playing at 3rd difficulty from easiest (Prince or Warlord, I forgot). At that moment, I only had 1 scout and 1 warrior while Barbarians were producing Horseman, Pikeman already. Dunno what do their barbarian wives eat coz damn they were reproducing big boys real fast.
> 
> Also, I didnt like the new map exploration fog of war.



The archers are very overpowered, rush them and GG barbarians


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2016)

One thing i encountered today. I am playing on Warlord difficulty and there are 3 civilizations pretty close to me, America, Japan and the onf of Gilgamesh. Now sometime later in game, Gilgamesh offered me Open borders for his but I had to give 1 gold per turn to him for 30 turns. Same turn Roosvelt did same. I thought "Its fine, I have enough GPM anyway". And literally next turn, both of them declared war on me! 

My borders dont touch either of them but still they were so pissed off I dunno why. That moment I recalled memories from CIV IV where I used world editor to make a wall of Panzers around my border in ancient area to keep me safe from barbarians...


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2020)

So it's free on epic games now pick it up.

I tried to play some multilayer yesterday and the game was completely down. Ping if anyone wants to try MP

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------

